# 22kW!!! Sony FST-SH2000



## Tacatomon (Ago 25, 2011)

http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/07/sony-fst-sh2000-a-primera-vista-si-es-el-mas-potente-del-mundo/

Mi equipo de audio con sus 1200W no se comparan...  Ya tiene competencia Crest Audio.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 25, 2011)

2000 Watts RMS????? Naaaa no les creo, seria un requetechingo como para volar tapas cerebrales


----------



## Dano (Ago 27, 2011)

Otro producto de sony para débiles mentales... por no decir im***iles.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 27, 2011)

Jajaja que si no, yo tengo un cuate que anda presumiendo por todos lados su estereo sony de 10000 watts, jajaja seran 200watts a lo mucho, o al menos me he dado cuenta que el factor de conversion que usan estos cuates es ese X50


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 27, 2011)

2.000 W pueden ser; pero, para programas musicales. Y tampoco creo que tenga que "sonar" necesariamente mal, pues es de 3 vías. 

Obviamente no me gustan esas luces en el altavoz.


----------



## 0110110h (Ago 27, 2011)

El título dice 22kw y son 2kw. Dudo mucho que esas cajas se aguanten 1000Wrms c/u


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 27, 2011)

En el correo que leí (Publicidad) me llegó en grande: "22kW PMPO" Aja... 5nS menos y serían 185HP...

Por lo menos, seguro es Class D y con SMPS.


----------



## 0110110h (Ago 27, 2011)

si de una seguro clase D con una SMPS por que no lo veo muy ventilado como para un AB y si son PMPO también pueden ser 485.000W jejeje


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2011)

No me lo compraría ni aunque me regalen el dinero... prefiero hacer una fogata al aire libre en invierno y calentarme las manos un rato. 

Naaaa, realmente, el tipo que compre esto es un verdadero... !%#$"#$%"¬

Con la plata que sale ese equipo, seguramente te hacés un BUEN amplificador clase AB, de 500 + 500 W rms... pero de verdad...


----------



## slitaz (Sep 5, 2011)

La persona que compre ese equipo tiene que estar _podrido_ en dinero; y no lo digo para comprarlo, sino para pagar cada mes el recibo de energia.


----------



## Robo (Sep 5, 2011)

y ahi vamos! que otras cosas antimaravillosas nos traera el mundo:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2011)

Pero muchachos... ¡Qué ignorantes de la tecnología!
¿No saben que esos llevan dos condensadores de flujo en el filtro de la fuente?

¡1,21GW! ¡Actualícense!
(Al que no se dio cuenta del sarcasmo, no se lo voy a explicar)

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h (Sep 6, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero muchachos... ¡Qué ignorantes de la tecnología!
> ¿No saben que esos llevan dos condensadores de flujo en el filtro de la fuente?
> 
> ¡1,21GW! ¡Actualícense!
> ...



He cacho eso me suena a chamuyo! vos laburas para sony??


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2011)

Y consume de la red 125W. Bendita rectificación síncrona y condensadores Wireless hacen maravillas.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 6, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> He cacho eso me suena a chamuyo! vos laburas para sony??


¡¿A poco, no notas el sarcasmo?!


----------



## djwash (Sep 6, 2011)

FAIL.

Realmente es un equipo pensado para gente bolWd@, he ido a hacer trabajos varios a casas de gente que le sobra el dinero, y la mayoria tienen como mucho un equipo como este  el cual es un equilibro entre tener un equipo nuevo y lindo para la casa y no pagar una pequeña fortuna, claro a veces hay una excepción...

Y tambien he ido a casas que se estan cayendo, pero tienen todo el interior atorado de la ultima tecnologia en electrodomesticos, TV LCD, home theatre, pc, notebook, netbook, all in one, el ultimo celular tirado por ahi, y claro el ultimo equipo con tantos parlantes que no entra en la mesa, y entre las cartas un aviso de embargo...

El equipo del link de arriba consume 280W, habria que ver cuanto de eso lo tira en potencia RMS por esos cables tiernos que tienen los parlantes (AWG 22), al menos no se le baja la luz del display cuando lo pones a fondo. 

Cada uno es dueño de hacer lo que quiera con su dinero, pero todo tiene un limite, el cual si lo cruzas pasas de comprar un equipo de sonido a tirar plata inutilmente.

Mas que felicitar a la gente de Sony (mentira), felicito a la gente que hizo el estudio de mercado y que sugirio lanzar esta cag@%& de equipo, que creo que es el primero que llega a las 15", y de potencia, lo mismo de siempre...


----------



## 0110110h (Sep 6, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¡¿A poco, no notas el sarcasmo?!



jajajajajja t*E* pensas q*UE* le pregunto d*E* verdad si labura para sony?? jejeje

 Por otro lado lo único que se me ocurre para que este equipo entregue 1200Wrms a partir de 125W de la red eléctrica es que utilice esos 125W para hacer funcionar unos módulos ZPM (zero point module ó modulo de energía punto cero), estos son muy utilizados en aplicaciones donde se necesita una tremenda cantidad de energía y no se dispone de una toma a 220V, como por ejemplo al hacer saltar una nave al hiperespacio, el funcionamiento es sencillo básicamente aprovechan la energía del vacío o energía punto cero. Lo que me llama la atención es que estamos a por lo menos unos 250 años de poder fabricar un ZPM. por eso de nuevo concluyo que sony miente.....

Acá les dejo una imagen de un módulo ZPM comúnmente utilizado


----------



## djwash (Mar 29, 2012)

Peguenle una leida al manual de intrucciones, pagina 34 en general, consumo 320W...

http://www.docs.sony.com/release/FSTSH2000_SH2000_ES.pdf


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2012)

los led ye te consumen los 2000 cheeeeeee pero lo que me pregunto o sea eso no se si consume??? tirar no tirar esa energía sonora no la tira!!! pero donde mierda metes semejante armatoste o sea como lo presumís.

si le subís el volumen a 100% se te desajustan los ladrillos de tu casa


----------



## Tavo (Mar 29, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Peguenle una leida al manual de intrucciones, pagina 34 en general, consumo 320W...
> 
> http://www.docs.sony.com/release/FSTSH2000_SH2000_ES.pdf



El mejor comentario y descripción de todo el tema. 

Hacía falta ese dato para desmentir toda esta huev*** de equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 31, 2012)

Lo que sucede es que nadie vio que ese equipo tenia una pequeña inscripción que decía: Amplifier powered by Maravillasaudio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bueno, yo tengo una radio Spica a pilas que tiene 50 kW PMPO (Potencia Mentirosa Perceptible Onírica).
Eso sí, cuando me despierto, baja un poco el rendimiento


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 31, 2012)

ya me había entusiasmado el título...

hace unos años trabajé para una empresa de servicios para eventos que tenía "la voz del estadio" en un estadio de fútbol de esta ciudad. Para sonorizar de forma simple (aunque no la comparto), se emplearon 30kW de potencia en audio... solamente el timbre de atención (tin... tin...) te volava la peluca... obviamente lo facturado justificaba la inversión y se amortizó en muy poco tiempo.

no creo que ningún equipo hogareño llegue nunca a esa potencia... tampoco a la décima parte de esa potencia... yo con menos de 250w he cubierto perfectamente salas con capacidad de 300 personas, así que pensar en meter eso en una casa no tiene mucho sentido. En casa con mi viejo AIWA que tira 12w en medios y altos y 50w en bajos tengo de sobra. Obviamente si uno va a una de esas casas que venden artículos para el hogar se encuentra con equipos muy tentadores... aunque las lucesitas que prenden y apagan siempre llaman la atención jeje

ahhhhhhhhh y me olvidaba de agregar... la frase más popular debería ser "tirate un paso" jeje todo el mundo sabe de que se está hablando jaja


----------



## rlcapo (May 31, 2012)

Hola, dejo para que le echen una ojeadita el manual de usuario (no conseguí el de servicio),
allí se ve claramente el consumo y su exteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeensa mentira con la potencia.
saludos


----------



## djwash (May 31, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Peguenle una leida al manual de intrucciones, pagina 34 en general, consumo 320W...
> 
> http://www.docs.sony.com/release/FSTSH2000_SH2000_ES.pdf



Ya lo había linkeado antes, solo que no lo viste parece, se agredece de todos modos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 31, 2012)

bueno, se le puede dar el beneficio de la duda sí la amplificación es clase d...


----------



## djwash (May 31, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> bueno, se le puede dar el beneficio de la duda sí la amplificación es clase d...



Quien? Que?

Asi sea clase D, consume de la red 320W y da cuantos? 22KW? Que loco...


----------



## Ratmayor (May 31, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Quien? Que?
> 
> Asi sea clase D, consume de la red 320W y da cuantos? 22KW? Que loco...


oops!! Ni sí quiera sí es enteramente digital  pero tranquilos, las siglas PMPO pueden darle sentido a todo


----------



## rlcapo (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola compañeros, no fue fácil pero lo logre, (redoble de tambores),¡EL MANUAL DE SERVICIO!
pderdón por las mayúsculas es que era necesario.
pd de la pd:lo tuve que dividir en partes porque sobrepasaba el limite.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 1, 2012)

Jejejejeje, Que linda noche voy a pasar viendo ese manual de servicio 

Se agradece el aporte Rlcapo


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2012)

Veo unos lindos IRS2092 y los mosfet que se gasta tampoco están nada mal IRF6775MPBF... 

Según leo, entrega en realidad 300W / 4Ω en la etapa altos y en la de  graves tiene  500W / 4Ω, la fuente se presta para entregar eso y en  teoría es poco probable que todos los amplificadores entreguen toda la  potencia al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2012)

*Es la primera vez que veo algo interesante dentro de un Sony...*

Y saben que:

*



*


----------



## rlcapo (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL, te mienten con la potencia hasta en el manual de servicio..., recién ahora lo veo, antes no tenia tiempo.
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2012)

rlcapo dijo:


> LOL, te mienten con la potencia hasta en el manual de servicio..., recién ahora lo veo, antes no tenia tiempo.
> saludos


Porque lo dices? el IRS2092 facilmente puede manejar 500W en 4Ω

http://www.irf.com/product-info/fact_sheet/fs10055.pdf

y en el manual de servicio pueden apreciarce claramente los 4 amplificadores...


----------



## rlcapo (Jun 2, 2012)

porque dice consumir solo "320w"
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2012)

rlcapo dijo:


> porque dice consumir solo 320w
> saludos









El consumo energetico aunque es relativo, no está directamente ligado a la potencia total de salida.
En un amplificador clase D, el consumo energetico es muy distante a los amplificadores clase  AB, incluso, tuve un Pioneer Clase A de solo 25W de salida y el consumo era 820W.
Recuerda que es muy poco probable que todas las etapas entreguen toda su potencia al mismo tiempo.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 2, 2012)

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola compañeros, no fue fácil pero lo logre, (redoble de tambores),¡EL MANUAL DE SERVICIO!
> pderdón por las mayúsculas es que era necesario.
> pd de la pd:lo tuve que dividir en partes porque sobrepasaba el limite.
> Saludos




A que tecnico sobornaste 

Naa que bien lo pones para que la gente ya no se deje engañar, odio las mentiras "a no se que sean par hacerme sentir bien"  pero esto no me hace sentir bien :enfadado:

Vamos a revisar en la cama el manual..


----------



## rlcapo (Jun 2, 2012)

Ratmayor, yo lo decía solo por los 2000W RMS
ah y gracias por los "me gusta"
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2012)

rlcapo dijo:


> Ratmayor, yo lo decía solo por los 2000W RMS
> ah y gracias por los "me gusta"
> saludos


Nah, en el manual no dice 22Kw, eso es solo para los futuros compradores  saludos...


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 3, 2012)

Entonces de los 320W de entrega cuantos entrega realmente a la salida???

Puff lo vi ayer en waltmart y ya bajo de precio ahora solo cuesta 10000 pesos algo asi como 760 dolares.

Que me podria armar con esos billetes???


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 3, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Entonces de los 320W de entrega cuantos entrega realmente a la salida???


Tiene 300w / 6ohms de salida rms, 500w / 4ohms rms


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 3, 2012)

A chinga y la relacion potencia de salida = potencia de entrada * eficiencia. en donde eficiencia en el mejor caso es igual a 1.

 dejame pensar  no pos no sigo igual  y ahora me he quedado asi 

Por cierto pongas mas caritas porque me quede con ganas de expresarme mas


----------



## djwash (Jun 3, 2012)

El ampli puede que los de, pero todo lo demas dudo que lo acompañe, ni la fuente, ni los parlantes, ni las pistas...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> El ampli puede que los de, pero todo lo demas dudo que lo acompañe, ni la fuente, ni los parlantes, ni las pistas...


busca sobre los TAS5630, fíjate en el consumo, cuanto puede entregar en modo puente y lo chistoso de las pistas y verás que parece más brujería que ciencia


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 3, 2012)

Si tienen la posibilidad de medirlo (sea ese ampli u otro) se darán de cuenta que la potencia consumida, por picos, es mayor a esos 320 W (cuando golpea el bajo, por ejemplo).


----------



## djwash (Jun 3, 2012)

Pero eso pasa en todos los amplis no? Lo de los picos de consumo...


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 3, 2012)

Todo dispositivo semiconductores soportan picos de corriente, que duran escasos nanosegundos, y no se ven afectados, lo que realmente intereza es cuanto pueden soportar de forma continua.
Peor ya enserio entre tanto sarcasmo me estan mareando y voy a terminar creyendomela.

En fin el diagrama de sony vi un circuito sintonizador de fm-am muy sencillo el RS5B800 y se maneja via I2C, bueno segun asi esta marcado, pero no lo encuentro en internet.

La pregunta es si conocen algun integrado parecido.


----------



## rlcapo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mejor no te creas nada, consume 320w y punto, así que imaginate lo que puede sacar por detrás
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Pero eso pasa en todos los amplis no? Lo de los picos de consumo...



Si, pasa en todos los amplificadores.

Si seguimos así, no llegaremos lejos. Quieren saber el voltaje RMS que es capaz de proporcionar ese Sony, Si o Si hay que Medirlo con carga resistivas. Ahora... ¿Quien se ofrece? 

Saludos!


----------



## rlcapo (Jun 3, 2012)

Prestame 2.236 dolares con 80 centavos y lo hago con gusto 
saludos

PD: Con 320w de consumo y con un 90% de eficiencia tenes 288w, menos el consumo de las luces te quedarian algo de 200w RMS.


----------



## djwash (Jun 3, 2012)

Lo único que admiro de estos equipos es que con materiales tan comunes puedan lograr un altavoz con tanto rendimiento, y con un buen sonido, aunque a muchos no les guste estos aparatos bien ecualizados suenan lindo (no todos), al menos los Sony son equipos que duran, si los usas para lo que fueron creados.

Que bueno seria que en lugar de sacar al mercado tanto parlante chino imitación, para sonido pro, sacaran modelos de este tipo, como los de equipo de música pero de 18", serian livianos, fáciles de llevar, económicos, darían su máxima potencia con unos 200W, en algún momento saldrán, se que es algo que ya algún fabricante debe estar pensando, veremos, al menos para cubrir cierto sector del audio pro...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2012)

Che... ¿y nadie miró con qué tensiones trabajan los transistores de salida? 
Digo, ya que está el manual de sevicio...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

rlcapo dijo:


> PD: Con 320w de consumo y con un 90% de eficiencia tenes 288w, menos el consumo de las luces te quedarian algo de 200w RMS.


Insisto, el ampli jamás llega a consumir tanto, otro ejemplo sería mi Pioneer VSX-D457, tiene 2 STK4231V y un STK4044V. El transformador es grandote, tiene +/-62V (ignoro cuantos amperios tendrá) pero el consumo que dice la etiqueta es de 230W , claro, tiene un circuito que hace que el ampli trabaje como un amplificador clase G, pero sin embargo es muy poco consumo para lo que entrega el ampli (100W x 5).


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2012)

¿Y qué parámetro se usa para calcular la potencia?
La potencia efectiva (a la que le dicen RMS) es la potencia efectiva y punto. Esa nunca puede ser superior a la consumida por el aparato por su enchufe.
Si miramos algún promedio, de nuevo es menor a la consumida por el cable de alimentación. Siempre.

Ahora... Si vemos si el aparato puede entregar un pico de potencia durante un determinado tiempo, esa puede ser mayor al consumo efectivo/promedio, pero no tiene sentido medir una potencia (la de entrada) de una forma (potencia efectiva) y la de salida de otra (por picos de corta duración).


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

Y en resume todo quedo en....?????



A si +-52V trabajan los mosfets, o me equivoque??


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y qué parámetro se usa para calcular la potencia?
> La potencia efectiva (a la que le dicen RMS) es la potencia efectiva y punto. Esa nunca puede ser superior a la consumida por el aparato por su enchufe.
> Si miramos algún promedio, de nuevo es menor a la consumida por el cable de alimentación. Siempre.


Ese es el detalle, el Pioneer (debo corregir, consume 280W), pero ¿Que pasa? ¿Como es que en teoría tiene 5 canales de 100W y solo consume eso? Es que un equipo jamas de los jamases entrega toda la potencia simultaneamente, la unica manera es induciendo una frecuencia fija, a todo volumen sobre una carga, pero como comercialmente es poco probable que un usuario común haga esas pruebas, solo instalan una fuente que pueda suministrar la energía suficiente en un período de uso común.

Cabe destacar que es casí imposible que por los canales surround  entregue los 100W conciderando que solo se escuchan ecos y demas efectos  para el sonido envolvente.

Los unicos amplificadores que tienen un consumo mayor a lo que entregan, $on equipo$ con un co$to ba$tante $ignificativo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> A si +-52V trabajan los mosfets, o me equivoque??


Exacto. Volt más, volt menos, son 52 los que tienen los MOS de salida.
P=V²/2R (habalmos de la potencia efectiva), entonces queda que P=170W en 8r, 340W en 4r.

Nunca puede entregar por canal más que esa potencia sobre esas cargas, ni en tiempos cortos, ni en picos ni en ninguna condición.

Ahora...
Si nos vamos ap oner chistosos y decir que su potencia es de 4*170W=680W, entonces necesitamos una fuente que entregue esos 680W y un poco más, por eso de la eficiencia (digamos que tiene una alta eficiencia y llega a esa potencia con sólo 750W).
Para entregar esos 750W, la fuente debe tomar de la red un poco más que esos 750W, digamos que un (muy eficiente) 10% extra: Toma 825W.

Si de la red toma 280W, la potencia máxima de salida es SIEMPRE, bajo todo concepto y midiendo en iguales condiciones, menos de 280W. No hay vueltas.
Ni los condensadores, ni los piripipís, ni la cosa que se le ocurra a nadie puede cambiar eso.


Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Como es que en teoría tiene 5 canales de  100W y solo consume eso? Es que un equipo jamas de los jamases entrega  toda la potencia simultaneamente, la unica manera es induciendo una  frecuencia fija, a todo volumen sobre una carga, pero como  comercialmente es poco probable que un usuario común haga esas pruebas,  solo instalan una fuente que pueda suministrar la energía suficiente en  un período de uso común.


Entonces no es un equipo de 500W, sino uno de 280W, que podría dar más, pero no lo da nunca, en ninguna condición.


Ratmayor dijo:


> Los unicos amplificadores que tienen un consumo mayor a lo que entregan, $on equipo$ con un co$to ba$tante $ignificativo


Todos los amplificadores tienen un consumo mayor a lo que entregan. Si entregaran más que lo que consumen (eficiencia>100%), tenés una máquina de movimiento perpetuo y encima solucionás el problema de la energía en el mundo (y por qué no, en el universo) , además de dar por tierra con la termodinámica como se la conoce hasta hoy.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 5, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Si de la red toma 280W, la potencia máxima de salida es SIEMPRE, bajo todo concepto y midiendo en iguales condiciones, menos de 280W. No hay vueltas.
> Ni los condensadores, ni los piripipís, ni la cosa que se le ocurra a nadie puede cambiar eso.


Lo que si me gustaría averiguar es que si eso que indica es el promedio o el consumo maximo  me toca hacer mediciones para salir de dudas...



Cacho dijo:


> Entonces no es un equipo de 500W, sino uno de 280W, que podría dar más, pero no lo da nunca, en ninguna condición.


Otra cosilla, ese ampli tiene un circuito para aumentar la eficiencia de la etapa, normalmente tiene +/-38V, a no ser que comiences a subir el volumen y gradualmente va subiendo hasta los +/-62V sin embargo ahora me dejaste con la duda...


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 5, 2012)

Pues no se como se borra un mensaje propio completamente

Deberas ¿porque no existe esa opcion?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 5, 2012)

lo mas caro siempre son los parlantes y la fuente ¡¡¡¡¡¡
su majestad saluda¡¡¡


----------



## agu96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Es imposible lograr esa cantidad de potencia. ademas seria un terremoto tener esa potencia xd


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 16, 2012)

Imposible no lo es, bestial si lo es.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2012)

Que cosas, mi ampli resultó decir que el consumo era el promedio, con una prueba diabolica de hacer funcionar los 5 amplificadores simultaneamente con una frecuencia fija y con cargas fantasmas de 200W llegó a alcanzar hasta 720W de consumo


----------



## gustavo dani (Ago 23, 2012)

me parecio bueno compartirlas, las encontre en una pagina de sony. saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2012)

Me conformo con esta plaquita 

Ver el archivo adjunto 78621


----------



## fckland (Ago 24, 2012)

Dios es todopoderoso y entrega los 1720 watts a la entrada del equipo para que rinda efectivamente los 2kW que dice la etiqueta, tengan fe hermanos!
jajajajajajajja
(chiste si no se entendio  )


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 24, 2012)

Hay que bonito se ve eso, ¿Cuantos ingenieros se necesitan para diseñar un aparato como este? ¿Cuanto tiempo les lleva hacerlo? y ¿Como hacen para probar si cada cada etapa funciona como debe? A caso tienen algun servicio que les haga el PCB en cuestion de horas y puedan probar sus diseños!!

Siempre he querido que me den un tour por algun lugar donde diseñen electronica.

Por cierto a caso en la segunda foto es un LM317 de JRC


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2012)

La pregunta es ¿Existen cajas acústicas de 22kW?¿Cuanto pesan?¿Que tamaño tienen? A ver si hace falta una grua de 22tn para moverlas.

Me huele a número-tontería yo ponía 1TW total nadie lo puede verificar...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 25, 2012)

Hace años trabajé en una empresa de servicios para eventos, donde se ganó licitación para cubrir la voz del estadio en un estadio de mi ciudad. Se supone que se usaban más de 30kW de potencia en audio, en sólo cuatro cajas enormes con unos altavoces que nunca antes había visto (sin membrana visible y todo plástico), cada caja la teníamos que mover entre cuatro personas. Realmente, sólo el timbre de atención te empujaba. Personalmente no lo habría hecho de esa manera, pero resultó una instalación simple y monstruosa a la vez.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 26, 2012)

Es un total engaño, es una potencia de salida absurda asumiendo que el equipo no demanda de la red electrica mas de 400 Vatios a plena carga, y lo que mas gracioso me parece es ver los comentarios de la gente que ve esto del link en el primer mensaje y solo esperan que les llegue a su cuidad y los puedan comprar, (hablo de las personas que opinaron dentro del articulo del link que dejo Tacatomon, no de los compañeros del foro).

Solo diría una celebre frase de la pelicula Matrix: vendita ignorancia.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 2, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me conformo con esta plaquita
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78621
> 
> ...


----------



## rlcapo (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola he encontrado esto 



 capas que sirve de algo 
saludos


----------



## Royer84 (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola buenos dias, me presento mi nombre es roger y vivo en cancun hace poco vi el equipo en waltmart y me gusto estaba a 18 meses sin intereses y poco falto para que comprara. Jejeje pero despues de ver tantos comentario me he decepcionado, ahora ustedes que equipoe recendaria comprar de forma comercial para un usuario principiante. Que suene muy bien. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2013)

Royer84 dijo:


> Hola buenos dias, me presento mi nombre es roger y vivo en cancun hace poco vi el equipo en waltmart y me gusto estaba a 18 meses sin intereses y poco falto para que comprara. Jejeje pero despues de ver tantos comentario me he decepcionado, ahora ustedes que equipoe recendaria comprar de forma comercial para un usuario principiante. Que suene muy bien. Saludos



No te confundas, que la publicidad se engañosa no significa que el equipo sea malo y no te de grandes satisfacciones.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 6, 2013)

0110110h dijo:


> jajajajajja t*E* pensas q*UE* le pregunto d*E* verdad si labura para sony?? jejeje
> 
> Por otro lado lo único que se me ocurre para que este equipo entregue 1200Wrms a partir de 125W de la red eléctrica es que utilice esos 125W para hacer funcionar unos módulos ZPM (zero point module ó modulo de energía punto cero), estos son muy utilizados en aplicaciones donde se necesita una tremenda cantidad de energía y no se dispone de una toma a 220V, como por ejemplo al hacer saltar una nave al hiperespacio, el funcionamiento es sencillo básicamente aprovechan la energía del vacío o energía punto cero. Lo que me llama la atención es que estamos a por lo menos unos 250 años de poder fabricar un ZPM. por eso de nuevo concluyo que sony miente.....
> 
> ...



Si y ademas los antiguos no dejaron la maquina ,ni los elementos con los que fabricaron  a estos bichos en el pasado!!!!!!!!


Larga vida a los publicistas de sony y a los snobs con guita que compran estos artilugios de audio ,para demostrar su estatus quo.

Yo por lo pronto sigo con mis dos modulos fapesa cuasi complementarios,esos con trafo se acuerdan? de 100w cada uno ,que aun me siguen brindando satisfacciones.

Saludos y buen año.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 6, 2013)

Es cierto lo que cito Fogonazo anteriormente, el equipo no entrega toda la potencia que publicita, pero no significa con esto que sea un producto de mala calidad.

Lo que nos indigna es que lo ofrezcan como un equipo de sonido que puede entregar 2000 Vatios eficaces de sonido en sus altavoces cuando no es asi.


----------



## carlosgq (Ene 6, 2013)

yo estoy contento con mi sony muteki zux9 con bafles de malaysia , tiene un sonido cristalino y un bajeo impresionante incluso en radio y cassettera!!!!!  pones la radio fm y pareciera que tienes puesto el CD!

por cierto acaba de salir un clon del fst sh 2000 chequen:

Panasonic PowerLive Max 500


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2013)

la verdad que estoy cada vez más sorprendido de lo que sale al mercado... hace rato que no estoy en el mundo del audio... y si me dicen que a un coche le ponen una etapa de 700w no les creo... peroo... hace unos meses un amigo me trajo una potencia que por sus transistores y consumo (no recuerdo si era 15 o 30a) podría decir que ofrece esa potencia... y dentro de lo que es audio hogareño... solo una rápida visita por las casas de electrodomésticos y encontramos cosas enormes... cuyas características sólo podríamos ver en el mundo profesional hasta no hace mucho...

Creo que esto ya lo dije varias veces, pero para cubrir una sala de fiestas típica empleo una potencia que trabajando en estéreo a 8r me entrega 125w por canal... le conecto dos cajas frontales con parlante de 15 para los bajos, una bocina para medios y tres tweeters piezoeléctricos (de los viejos y baratos motorola).... sólo puedo decir que en algunos casos me faltan graves (y debería elevar estos bafles que tengo para que rindan un poco mejor)... pero estamos hablando de cubrir una sala de unos 250m2 con muchas personas y no una habitación en una casa... así que ya sólo falta que caiga alguno diciendo "el aiwa de mi vieja suena más fuerte"... y lo triste es que podría tener razón.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 7, 2013)

Volviendo a mirar este post recordé que ayer un par de clientes discutían por precisamente este equipo de sonido. 

El "feliz" propietario, le insistia de que el Sony realmente tenía 22Kw, mientras que el otro señor decía que el tenía un sonido profesional de 3Kw y el tamaño de los parlantes era exponencial y cubría cierta área, etc, etc, etc... Lo que hace el marketing


----------



## Royer84 (Ene 7, 2013)

Bueno espero investigar un poco mas leer sus comentarios y al final decidirme algo para mis fiestas en la casa. Si tiene recomendaciones con mucho gusto son aceptadas. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2013)

Royer84, hacete algún ampli de los que hay en el foro... hay algunos de buena potencia y bastante simples... luego te haces unas cajas que sirvan para sacar al patio y sacudan bien y que mientras las uses dentro de tu casa se vean elegantes... vas a gastar mucho menos dinero y seguro logras algo qie se ajuste mejor a tus necesidades..


----------



## Royer84 (Ene 8, 2013)

Dj glen creeme que siempre eso he querido pero veo las marcas y me dejo llevar por la mercadotecnia pero ya empeze a ver en el foro. Y si me gustaria un ampli y un par de cajas. Exactamente quiero algo como tu dices algo elegante dentro de la casa y para el patio tambien saludos.


----------



## fgarciachiu (May 20, 2013)

que tal, contribuyendo un poco al soft, y si pudieran ayudarme.

yo compre el cerebro de este minicomponente en 1500 pesos mexicanos, hice bien o mal ?
 pues tengo entendido que esta caro.

ahora bien por calidad-precio y para que me pueda ahorrar algunos pesos y checando eso que dicen del consumo de energía.

alguien podría ayudarme en cuales serian las mejores bocinas para comprar para este componente, ya sea que las elabore o las compre directamente. ahora bien el socket de salida es universal o tengo que hacerle la "adecuación"

mil gracias de antemano por sus respuestas. saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2013)

fgarciachiu dijo:


> que tal, contribuyendo un poco al soft, y si pudieran ayudarme.
> 
> yo compre el cerebro de este minicomponente en 1500 pesos mexicanos, hice bien o mal ?
> pues tengo entendido que esta caro.
> ...



Compatriota:

¿Cual es tu presupuesto para invertir en los altavoces?

En base a eso, podemos hacernos una idea si requieres unos bafles ya hechos, o algo mas DIY con componentes de calidad...

Saludos!


----------



## fgarciachiu (May 20, 2013)

quizás hasta unos 3 mil pesos por algo con buena fidelidad, no me importa tanto la potencia pues mi sala es pequeña. 
aunque, también tengo por ahí un woofer 12 de 4 ohm nuevo y unas bocinas 6*9. pero en si, quisiera saber desde el socket hasta el cable que debo comprar si me contactas y me orientas podríamos checarlo. mil gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2013)

fgarciachiu dijo:


> quizás hasta unos 3 mil pesos por algo con buena fidelidad, no me importa tanto la potencia pues mi sala es pequeña.
> aunque, también tengo por ahí un woofer 12 de 4 ohm nuevo y unas bocinas 6*9. pero en si, quisiera saber desde el socket hasta el cable que debo comprar si me contactas y me orientas podríamos checarlo. mil gracias.



Está fácil 

Requieres hacer un tema nuevo acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/

Ya una vez ahí, podemos charlar sobre las mejores opciones con ese presupuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (May 20, 2013)

Yo en lugar de comprarme el "cerebro", me hubiera comprado los parlantes de ese equipo, con un ampli de 100W x2 seguro andaba bien ...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 20, 2013)

Yo igual hubiera comprado el "cerebro", porque con el "cerebro" ya no gasta hacer un amplificador con calidad profesional, ni en protecciones, ni en fuentes de poder, ni en circuitos lectrores de cd, usb, radio, etc etc etc. Respecto a los parlantes, con 2 de 15" y una buena caja puede conseguir lo mismo que uno con precio "de tienda".
Esa es mi opinion.

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Dejo aqui algunos planos para bocinas de 15", puedes probar con estos o seria mucho mejor y mas recomendable que sacaras los parametros T/S , busca en el foro sobre ello, hay algunos temas donde te explican como hacerlo.


----------



## djwash (May 20, 2013)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Yo igual hubiera comprado el "cerebro", *porque con el "cerebro" ya no gasta hacer un amplificador con calidad profesional, ni en protecciones, ni en fuentes de poder*, ni en circuitos lectrores de cd, usb, radio, etc etc etc. Respecto a los parlantes, con 2 de 15" y una buena caja puede conseguir lo mismo que uno con precio "de tienda".
> Esa es mi opinion.



Que tanto podes gastar en eso? Es barato hacer un ampli con calidad profesional, si sabes como hacerlo ...

Y por lo otro, de cerebro un HTPC es muy barato tambien y tiene muchisimas mas aplicaciones y posibilidades que el "cerebro" ese, esa es mi opinion.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 20, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Que tanto podes gastar en eso? Es barato hacer un ampli con calidad profesional, si sabes como hacerlo ...
> 
> Y por lo otro, de cerebro un HTPC es muy barato tambien y tiene muchisimas mas aplicaciones y posibilidades que el "cerebro" ese, esa es mi opinion.



oigan y los que vieron el de 40kw en una camioneta...
Eso mata unos segundos despues de dejarte sordo...
Con los agudos te noquea..
Con los medios te apuñala y con los graves etcetera...


----------



## djwash (May 20, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> oigan y los que vieron el de 40kw en una camioneta...
> *Eso mata unos segundos* despues de dejarte sordo...
> Con los agudos *te noquea*..
> Con los medios *te apuñala* y con los graves etcetera...



Todo eso lo hace cuando te dicen el precio en la tienda... y si lo ecualiza un reguetonero ni hablar...


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 21, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Todo eso lo hace cuando te dicen el precio en la tienda... *y si lo ecualiza un reguetonero ni hablar*...



una vez vino a catamarca un tipo con una camioneta tuneada con un piojoso ampli de 5kw usando supercondensadores de 5 faradios...


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 15, 2013)

De todos esos nuevos equipos de superpotencia ficticia, parece ser que el mas potente es el Sony, tiene en la placa un consumo de 320W, mientras el LG apenas tiene un consumo de red de 190W y lo promocionan como de mas potencia que el Sony, que tomadera de pelo y la gente es feliz comprando esos artilugios que casi llegan a costar 2 millones de pesos colombianos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 15, 2013)

Y que me dices cuando el asesor de la marca le da por probarlo a toda potencia en pleno supermercado, que falta de respeto hacia los demás.

No se que es peor, si la estridencia de esos bajos, o el regeton que los genera.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2013)

todo depende del oído con que se lo hollé ,,,


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 16, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Y que me dices cuando el asesor de la marca le da por probarlo a toda potencia en pleno supermercado, que falta de respeto hacia los demás.
> 
> No se que es peor, si la estridencia de esos bajos, o el regeton que los genera.



La unica razon porque esos nuevos equipos de sonido puedan llegar a sonar medianamente fuerte, es por el diametro de sus altavoces.

Si yo trajera el cabezote de uno de esos equipos y lo instalase en mis altavoces tal vez suenen parecido que como lo hicieran con mi amplificador.

Ahora si yo tomara mi amplificador DIY hecho a base de 2 STK "refurbished" conectados en puente y lo conectara a estos enormes altavoces, definitivamente sonarían mejor y mas fuerte que si lo hicieran con el cabezote original.


----------



## djwash (Jun 16, 2013)

Personalmente pienso que lo mejor que tienen esos equipos son los parlantes, estan muy bien calculadas, a efecto de altavoz son muy eficientes, de fidelidad no sabria decir, habria que medirlos, pero por los materiales y lo que valen, ya que con el tiempo se consiguen las cajas solas por un precio ridiculo, es mas conveniente comprar un par de cajas de estas y armar un amplificador de 100W RMS estereo, suficiente para hacer el mismo escandalo por mucho menos dinero.

Estaria bueno que alguien con el intrumental necesario midiera la fidelidad de estas cajas, aunque quizas el que tenga el intrumental no tenga uno de estos equipos jeje, pero seria un buen dato, yo creo que las cajas solas suenan bastante bien, pero los que operan los equipos, ecualizan y eligen la musica suelen ser un desastre...

Fernando Arias: cuidado al conectar estas cajas a amplificadores de potencia real, puede que se le salga muy facilmente el humo que tienen adentro las bobinas...


----------



## arnaldonanno05 (Jul 7, 2013)

La publicidad y sus víctimas. Hoy en dia no hay que confiarse de nada. Al parecer se equivocaron con esos 2000W rms, deberían haber puesto 2000W P.M.P.O. Un solo subwoofer JL Audio 12" de 1000W rms (Reales, bajo certificaciones estrictas) daría mucho mas SPL en cajón sellado que estos "subwoofer's" de Sony. (se que hice una mala comparación pero lo puse como ejemplo ya que los subwoofer's para calidad de sonido generalmente tienen poca sensibilidad). Pero en este caso cualquier par de 8" (con sus respectivos tweeter's claro)de media calidad con un buen amplificador los superaría jaja


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 7, 2013)

nos sigen tomando el pelo jaja 27000W


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> nos sigen tomando el pelo jaja 27000W



No, no nos toman el pelo, ese es mejor, tiene mas leds que el otro...


----------



## nuk (Oct 27, 2013)

ah... en el manual tecnico dice esto 



a mi parecer cada parlante se divide en 2 bajos y altos
 la curiosidad me mato... el esquema de este equipo se parece un poquitin 
al del Ing. Etagle , amplificador clase D... por que sera...

aquí una miradita


supongo que este equipo viene con un enchufesito muy desnutrido

PSD: estamos premiados... aqui ya lo teniamos... 
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 29, 2013)

si esos datos son reales, es interesante...


----------



## record364 (Oct 31, 2013)

Bueno espero no ser destruido por mi comentario de antemano.

Pero soy un poseedor de este equipo. Nuevo en tienda 45.000 y se me presento la oportunidad de comprarlo en 13.000 "usado" y pongo comillas porque realmente estaba nuevo lo cual era una ganga, contento del todo? NO, porque esta dedicado a sus bajos y pierde en lo vocal y por mucho que ecualizes siempre va a dominar el bajo.

Veo que destrozan a compradores pero como a simple vista la experiencia que tienen ustedes debe ser algo 1 por cada 1000 personas deben entender tambien. Es como que hablen con un mecanica y le digas conchale antiel le cambie  las gomas y gaste 5000 y el te salga con si eres marisco con una manguera vieja cortabas unos pedazos y asi se las monte al mio y queda mejor.

Critican su precio (El cual no se en realidad que tan costoso sea para su pais) pero parto de una idea sony es marca reconocida y solo por llevar un logo sony puede valer un 200% mas que lo demas. Y lo he hecho y me ha pasado que teniendo dos articulos iguales y con diferencia de precio relevante optare por el sony por el hecho de que conosco la marca y me siento mas seguro con ellos. Ej. tv en mi pais sony siempre sera mas caro asi tenga menos funciones. y ustedes comparan un amplificador que lleva una marca tiene un acabado muy "elaborado" con algo artesanal sin marca y que no tiene que pasar por ningun requisito o requerimiento empresarial.

A fin de todas estas era como un comentario en contesta a los criticadores de consumidores sony..  Pero si algo concuerdo es que el equipo para mi no dio la talla para un equipo de casa. y que posiblemente no sea de 2000rms real pero eso no tengo ni la menor idea de como probarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2013)

Hace unos años atrás , había dos marcas *absolutamente* respetables (o sea que respetaban al consumidor) , JVC (o sea la Victor de Japón , recuerden RCA Victor) y Sony.

Ahora resulta que desde hace unos años Sony entró en "hazte fama y échate a dormir" y fabrican equipos llenos de lucesitas lindas , pero la calidad , a mi particular entender ha bajado considerablemente.

Sumado a eso entiendo que además engañan al comprador-cliente mintiéndoles en lo de la potencia , ya que si uno lee la chapita trasera , ahí si está impresa la potencia real eléctrica.

Claro , seremos unos idiotas que si leemos 22 kW nos creemos que son 22 kilo Watts , eso solo está impreso como decoración , o también podría ser el modelo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 2, 2013)

Esta es una marca respetable. Este equipo de sonido casero debe ser fenomenal:







Cerwin Vega Home Audio, 500 W RMS

Se me provoca


----------



## record364 (Nov 2, 2013)

Particularmente creo que lo de calidad hoy en dia va pegado ah hagamos cosas con compuestos biodegradables o reciclables o demos ese paso en pro del ambiente y beneficio, lo cual termina haciendoles perder la calidad, es como ganamos en 1 y sacrificamos un poco del otro. Ej. Las soldaduras de los 1eros PS3. otro las carcasas de los galaxy s3

Pero si algo me encanta de sony es su nitides al sonar aunque su sonido sea bajito no se llega escuchar chillon lo digo porque vendo telefonoes de alta gama y puedo decir que blackberry, samsung, htc y otros mas le ganan en volumen al sony pero la calidad de sonido solo la brinda sony. Igual trabaje en una multitienda y samsung y LG cuando llegan a tope tienden a meter ruido y distorcionar.

Ojala existieran mas tiendas donde se encuentren mas variedad de equipos y de buena marca. porque aqui en vzla sony lg samsung es lo que encuentras como lo mejor de lo mejor. Si es otra marca tienes que exportarla tu mismo.


----------

